# MBOOT - can you change the default amount of seconds



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I know that you can change the boot image, etc. But after searching, I have been unable to come up with an answer regarding changing the default amount of seconds before auto launching CM9.

Sometimes i dont hit the buttons fast enough and I have to wait through a shut down process and of course the long webos boot length.

Is there a way to change the seconds or force you to pick something without seconds? Thanks.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

One has to edit the file moboot.timeout. It is located in the boot folder. One can either edit it manually or install a program called Cyboot in WebOS. Cyboot was specifically written to change the time, default and next functions of Moboot.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

nevertells said:


> One has to edit the file moboot.timeout.	It is located in the boot folder. One can either edit it manually or install a program called Cyboot in WebOS. Cyboot was specifically written to change the time, default and next functions of Moboot.


Cyboot was what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep, Cyboot is in preware, be sure to get it


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Cyboot works great, just doesn't allow 10 seconds. I use 12 secs just fine tho.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Cyboot works great, just doesn't allow 10 seconds. I use 12 secs just fine tho.


Ahhh, I tried 10 seconds as well and it wouldn't take so I used 9 seconds. Good to know 12 works.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mortymouse said:


> Ahhh, I tried 10 seconds as well and it wouldn't take so I used 9 seconds. Good to know 12 works.


So does 11


----------

